# Canon Rebel XSi and HDR - proper settings?



## coadman

First off, total noob here when it comes to HDR, so bare with me. I guess I am not sure what the proper settings are to create HDR images with this Canon Rebel XSi.

First question - what setting on the knob should I have it set to when shooting the HDR images? Here is where the real noob comes out. Here are the settings on the knob: P, TV, AV, M, and A-DEP. Which do I choose???

Second question - I know where to set the AEB settings (-2, 0, +2) Is there other settings I need to be aware of? Once I get all the settings in place can I keep this setting? Or is this something I will need to set each time?

Third - As far as software, I do have Photomatix Pro 3.2...is there other ones out there that I should get that work as well if not better?

Another setting - AF mode, there are 3 options: One Shot, AI Focusm AI Servo...which setting do I need it on? I already have continual setting set.

HELP! Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bynx

Photomatix is as good as any and better than most. You have to understand the principle of shooting for HDR. Your main shot is the one that you would use to get the best picture. Using the same fstop, just change your shutter speed to overexpose or underexpose the main shot. How many over and under depends on the range of light value. If there are really bright areas and really dark areas then perhaps 5 or 7 shots might be needed. Each shot 1.5X,  plus or minus, the shutter speed.


----------



## Brick

1. I shoot on AV with a high f stop since my HDR's are landscapes. If you're not sure what any of that means just shoot in auto, it'll work.

2. Yep, just keep the AEB on. I'd also put it in continuous hi mode (not sure where that is on a canon) so that you can fire off 3 shots very quickly by holding down the shutter release.

3. Most say photomatix is the best, but some disagree. Regardless, it's the most used around here and if you need help it'll be the easiest to get help with.

As for focus, I keep it on AI focus, but generally switch to manual focus with HDR since I've got a tripod and generally have it focused to infinity.


----------

